# krikzz and Everdrive Production Update



## djpannda (Dec 12, 2022)

Hey gamers, just wanted to share update
While krikzz was able safely leave Sumy Ukraine
The Everdrive Factory is still in Ukraine, and after Russian Attacks on all of the Power Grid,  Most of Ukraine is without Power, Everdrive Team is still up with a Generator, Which will slow down production.
So if you wanted an Everdrive or was ever thinking about getting one. Now is the Time... not only will you get some Retro gaming quality.. but Support their Struggle.

Please Support Gena


----------

